# Apple ID ou mot de passe invalide



## Ichigo-Roku (16 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier soir j'ai un souci de connexion. J'ai plusieurs Apple ID de pays différents, donc je switch de temps en temps quand j'en ai besoin, hier quand j'ai voulu revenir à mon compte français (sur l'application iOS "App Store"), en me voulant me connecter j'ai eu le message suivant : "Impossible de se connecter/Votre Apple ID ou mot de passe est incorrect". Je suis obligé d'utiliser mon adresse icloud si je veux me connecter sur l'app "App Store".

J'ai tout de suite pensé que je m'étais fait pirater mon compte, sauf que quand je veux me connecter à mon compte depuis mon PC, ça fonctionne bien, j'ai supprimé mes coordonnées bancaires dans le doute. Quand je vais sur https://appleid.apple.com toutes les infos sont correctes, je me demande pourquoi sur l'App Store iOS je n'arrive pas à me connecter autrement qu'en passant par mon adresse icloud.

Ce problème vient peut-être du fait que quelqu'un ait essayé de se connecter sur mon compte ? Et comme il a entré plusieurs fois le mauvais mot de passe, Apple aurait bloqué cette adresse e-mail ?

Si vous avez une idée n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part ! En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2016)

Si l'appleID avait été bloqué par Apple, ce serait le cas quel que soit l'appareil sur lequel vous chercheriez à l'utiliser, et un message explicite indiquerait que cet AppleID a été bloqué par raison de sécurité. 

Le problème est ailleurs, mais où? J'avoue ne pas avoir d'idée...

Sur l'app AppStore de l'iPhone, vous êtes sûr d'avoir "changé de Pays" pour revenir sur le store français, avant de saisir votre AppleID français?

Vous êtes peut être toujours sur un store étranger sur lequel cet AppleID est inconnu

Nota: je ne trouve plus comment changer de pays sur l'appStore depuis un iPhone. Je me rappelle avoir bien galéré une fois pour le faire (après avoir cherché une app non disponible sur le store français, un bouton m'avait proposé de changer de store et de passer sur le store UK. Par contre impossible ensuite de revenir sur le store français.... Je ne me rappelle plus comment j'avais fait. Peut être en cherchant une appli dispo uniquement en France, comme celle de la Banque postale ou d'EDF)


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (16 Août 2016)

Normalement il n'y a pas besoin de changer de pays, quand je me connecte avec un Apple ID d'un pays X, une fois connecté il me redirige vers le pays X. Dans le doute je viens d'essayer, mais même quand je suis déjà sur le store français j'ai ce problème.

Merci pour votre réponse !


----------



## Ichigo-Roku (17 Août 2016)

Je ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il s'est passé, mais le problème semble résolu... Je peux de nouveau me connecter via l'adresse standard, sans devoir passer par l'adresse icloud.

Je passe comme résolu, merci !

EDIT : Apparement je ne peux pas passer comme résolu, j'ai mis cette réponse comme "meilleure réponse" à la place.


----------

